

HTTP ETag - ashishb4u
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_ETag

======
rabc
I used ETag in an iPhone app (it was necessary to download a lot of contents,
so we used ETag to track the differences) and the result was amazing, worked
great and was really easy.

If you need use etag for iPhone, I strongly recommend using ASIHTTPRequest
library.

